# Post pictures of your 125-220 gallon tanks.



## grenouillepwns (Apr 4, 2010)

Basically post pictures of your tank will get rated whoever is below, kinda like the other one, except I nee ideas to stock my 180.

Wheew.


----------



## bosco0633 (Dec 31, 2009)

ok, mine is a 150 gal. Here is a pic.


----------



## tmds3 (Jan 14, 2010)

I like the way the rocks appear to be the same color as the stand, and with the white really sets everything off give it a 10


----------



## akskidoo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow that is awesome!! What gives the water that blueish tint?


----------



## 96firebird (Apr 5, 2008)

125 Gal. Just built the canopy, hasn't been stained yet.


----------



## mg426 (Nov 24, 2009)

My 125


----------



## bosco0633 (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks for the comments. the blue tint is from 2x96w PC Actinic Blue lights. I am very pleased with the way that this tank turned out. I am starting to come up with some ideas for a potential second 150 or maybe a 300?? have not decided yet.

I really love the white substrate, it makes everything else pop out in color.


----------



## cdnarcher (Feb 24, 2010)

Here is my very recently set up 135 Gallon Mbuna Tank.

Overall view of the tank. I still am going to put some trim above the doors of the stand. I also plan on doing a hood and lighting this week.










Here are some of the juvi Acei and Labs. The Acei are appx 2 1/2" and the Labs are appx 1 1/2".










Male Acei










One of the Labs


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

5 gal. above the 220 mark but thought it would be ok to add. Heres my 225 gal. thats been running for about 3 months.


----------



## Benaiah (Aug 18, 2009)

Here's my recently setup 135 gallon...


----------



## STANGDUDE (Dec 17, 2008)

Love that 3D back ground ,Benaiah l'll give your tank a 8, its gonna look awesome when you get some more fish in there and a higher score... 8) 
Here's my 210g


----------



## iCichlid (Sep 21, 2009)

If you count the water in my two FX5's my 120 is a 125 so i'll post 


























The stand was custom designed by me and my father built it. Came out quite nice. Videos of the tank are in my sig...


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

here's my 125 mpimbwe tank.


----------

